# How Congress Works



## Big Don (Feb 27, 2008)

Ta Da!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 27, 2008)

I wanna be elected!


----------



## Big Don (Feb 27, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I wanna be elected!


me too, just so i can give myself a fat raise


----------

